# New Year 15% off Discount code - Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

Just a quick note to our Detailing World customers taken from our Facebook:

Happy New Year.

Our gift to you, a 15% discount code. Use the code *Jan-2016* at checkout

Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------



## chongo

Cheers guys, just made a order.


----------



## cheekymonkey

chongo said:


> Cheers guys, just made a order.


what you had


----------



## chongo

cheekymonkey said:


> what you had


Beef Madras, plain rice, 1xnan bread:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey

chongo said:


> Beef Madras, plain rice, 1xnan bread:lol:


free delivery


----------



## Ross

And a bottle of cobra haha


----------



## chongo

cheekymonkey said:


> free delivery


Hope it's still warm when it gets here::driver:


----------



## DetailedClean

Personally im a Kingfisher fan


----------



## suspal

I'm an Old Monk fan brillant rum smooth and thunderbolt larger, leave the cobra and kingfisher to the boys.


----------



## chewy_

whisky for me; Ardbeg, Lagavulin, Laphroaig, or my new favourite Kilchoman. If I'm after something smooth Glenmorangie is hard to beat.

If it's beer then it has to be Guiness, or if lager then Peroni will do nicely:thumb:


Btw- Ordered a fair few bits thanks to this 15% discount that have been received safe and sound. Cheers:thumb:


----------



## chongo

Mine came today, well packed and very quick service,, cheers guys any G/B coming up???
Mine is a cup of tea, NATO style


----------



## DetailedClean

No group buys, but always great deals and seasonal discount codes available.


----------

